# Unreleasable baby dove: socialise or not?



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

One last question about a little dove I have. I will not be able to release her and I can't keep her. My options will be finding her a home (adoption) or sending her to a sanctuary. She is likely blind, so I think a home would be better but that's not certain yet. 

Usually I keep my distance from pigeons I care for of course, to avoid them becoming too dependent on humans. In Felicity's case, I'm not sure what would be best. It might be better to try and socialise her but then if she ended up in a sanctuary with other birds but without much human contact, maybe she'd be unhappy. 

Any opinions? She is about 3 weeks old and I've had her for one week.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

As per your other thread.. a wild dove should be released. A rock pigeon raised by a human is really not feral any longer, but a pet.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If she is blind, rather try and get her a good home or keep her yourself. The new owner will need to teach her how to eat by herself. Lots of patience and dedication will be needed. You've cared for her so far, nobody will be able to do a better job than you. A blind dove won't survive in a sanctuary. Competition for food, getting pecked at etc.


----------



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

Ladygrey said:


> As per your other thread.. a wild dove should be released. A rock pigeon raised by a human is really not feral any longer, but a pet.


She can't be released, as I said. The reason is that she is blind or very nearly blind. Her eyes have been pecked very badly, likely by her parents in an effort to kill her. It was nearly successful but this little one is a fighter. I will know for sure about whether she has retained any sight at her next vet check-up (or possibly before, if she starts flying and it becomes obvious). She is the only bird I've had where I am 100% sure I will not be able to release her. There is always the chance for an amazing regenerative miracle, I suppose. Realistically: no.


----------



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

Marina B said:


> If she is blind, rather try and get her a good home or keep her yourself. The new owner will need to teach her how to eat by herself. Lots of patience and dedication will be needed. You've cared for her so far, nobody will be able to do a better job than you. A blind dove won't survive in a sanctuary. Competition for food, getting pecked at etc.


This is what I thought about a sanctuary. Doves can be vicious. I can't keep her, so a home it likely will be. Colombina also shared some good information about raising a blind bird in another thread and talked about teaching her to eat by herself.

I guess a lot of this will depend on whether she is completely blind, or has retained any partial sight. I certainly hope it's the latter, it will make her life much better and easier.


----------



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

Marina B, I don't know if you can answer this but if I socialise Felicity (the dove) will she be better adapted to going to a new home with another person or do pigeons and doves more specifically imprint on one person? I imagine they're like cats and dogs where they form strong bonds with individuals and would be distressed to be separated, but sociability is transferable and they adapt to a new family. That seems to be the case with my sister's birds (not pigeons/doves).


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our beloved feral Phoebe pigeon would switch from bonding witn me and alternately with my significant other. She was sweet to the “ good” person and would bite the “ bad person.” Periodically, she would switch.


----------



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

cwebster said:


> Our beloved feral Phoebe pigeon would switch from bonding witn me and alternately with my significant other. She was sweet to the “ good” person and would bite the “ bad person.” Periodically, she would switch.



Hahaha, oh dear! One of my sister's lovebirds was very attached to her ex and made sure to let her know that my sister was the other woman in that relationship. It seems to be fairly flexible and dependent on the bird, which is what you'd expect based on other species. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

If blind regardless, it can not be released.. I suppose it can be introduced to another handicapped bird of its species... which I’m not sure what that is.. a wild dove or a pet rock pigeon.


Edit: I just saw the other thread and this bird is a collard dove. For any other members wondering.


----------

